# Tommy Tipee bottles and or Steriliser- bargain



## fifi83

6 bottles for £10 in the asda.

Mothercare - 4 bottles for £12.99!!!!

Tommee Tippe Microwave and Cold Water Steriliser + 3 bottles - £10 in asda £20 in mothercare!!!


----------



## Wobbles

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-3771.aspx

Can't seem to get on to the other deals at momet but Im sure theres more on. Tesco had the digi steriliser for half price on the grocery section not the direct and half price tommee back to nature bottles! :D


----------



## fifi83

Thats the same one in the asda for £10 bargain :)


----------



## Jules

Are electric steamers or the microwave ones best???? which is most practical?


----------



## fifi83

Dont no sorry, i used microwave with my first child and will be again this time around.


----------



## Jules

My sister used microwave one and she said she found it easy...... Going to have to do some research on this!


----------



## jenny873

i got the electric steam steriliser tommee tippee, i was going to get the microwave one but my nan went on and on round tesco about the fact that the microwave might break and then i cant use either etc so i got the electric one to shut her up lol x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I have the avent steam and tommee tippee microwavable as its easier taking the microwavable one to my OH's mums etc when we visit


----------



## Linzi

Saw this in asda last weekend, and itll be my first baby purchase on saturday!

Is it sad that Im really excited about buying it? haha

xxx


----------

